# mountain horse boots-which model?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rachel, do the search on winter boots: I remember several threads on it in Riding. I did some research back in Fall too and ended up getting Ice Rider (Ladies' Mountain Horse® Ice Rider Tall Winter Boot < Winter Riding Boots < Riding Apparel|Dover Saddlery.) - using it for about a month now. Very comfy.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I personally HATED my mountain horse boots. they fell apart within the first month I had them and I am not the only one that this happened to.

I much prefer the Ariat winter boots. I have the Icebergs (which I have had for three years) but there may be some newer models that are even better.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ It's funny, because my Mt Horse paddock boots I'm using for 2nd winter already (I used them all Fall long), and they look like new. My summer show boots are Mt Horse as well (love them). And Ice Rider is very comfy (will see for how long they'll hold on). The only time I got Ariat (paddock boots) they fell apart after 2nd or 3rd time on horse.


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a pair of Rimfrost mountain horse tall boots from Carousel Horse 
Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider Tall Boot - Ladies

(which if you sign up for their newsletter you get 10% off coupon) 
They are a pain to break in, as they are a synthetic material, but once you have them broke in, your golden - and they squeak with my synthetic english saddle, but they are amazing. I got size 9, and a wide calf -- I have never had a boot that fit my calf this well! You don't need to wear a thick sock with them to keep your feet warm. I have a crappy ankle and they give me good support on the ice and in the saddle. I have yet to find a stirrup they haven't fit into, and I ride in a handful of different dressage/AP saddles used by adult riders and have never had a problem with them in the boot going into the stirrup. They do feel pretty stiff when you use them in the saddle the first few times until you break them in. 
I am from the wildly cold wisconsin - and I have survived thus far with them. I even used them for hiking and hunting where the ground was cold and uneven. They are pretty much my go to boot when going outside. 

Oh, if you want to ever look up reviews and such, go to horsetackreview.com you can always find the good, the bad, and the ugly about things.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just gotta boast that I got the Stella Polaris boots for Christmas from my boyfriend YAY I also got a Kensington dresage saddle bag. I can't wait to use them! I'm so excited, I feel like a kid again! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I've heard they are nice, but Dover didn't carry it in stock, so I didn't have a chance to try.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Congrats! I've heard they are nice, but Dover didn't carry it in stock, so I didn't have a chance to try.


I rode in them yesterday and they are awesome! I had been wearing my sneakers at work and my socks were wet because it has been pouring and I need new sneakers lol, I was walking dogs at work all morning. ANYWAY, my socks were wet and I forgot to bring an extra pair like i normally do, and even tho my socks were wet my feet were not cold at all! They are super comfy and my legs were quieter then they have ever been. They are a little tall for my shorter legs but not enough to be too much of a bother while riding, I'm sure they'll be fine after a few rides and they drop a bit!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

What about for men? Seems to be nothing out there. Anything waterproof has big mud gathering treads, The so called unisex Brit Colts, arnt. They are made for a womans foot. Tall boots are thin leather and leak, any men wearing Mountain horse tera nova's ? or Ice riders ?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a pair of Mountain Horse Rimfrost boots for Christmas. Haven't ridden in them yet but wearing them around the field and woods they are very warm and comfortable. Didn't even have heavy socks on with them.

Men's Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider II Winter Boot | Dover Saddlery

They do have them in mens sizes. That was just the first link I found. Might be a better price elsewhere.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just buy Hand Warmers and put them in your boots. Hunters use these to keep cold fingers from stiffening. Boots will need to be a bit roomy.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a pair of the mountain horse active winter rider boots (found here) and i absolutely love them. i think the nice part, for me at least, was that the regular size was wide enough for my calves. HUGE plus in my book. this is my second winter with them and they still look brand new.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> What about for men? Seems to be nothing out there. Anything waterproof has big mud gathering treads, The so called unisex Brit Colts, arnt. They are made for a womans foot. Tall boots are thin leather and leak, any men wearing Mountain horse tera nova's ? or Ice riders ?


Gotta agree Joe, not much out there for mens insulated riding boots.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

You could make your own extra wide winter stirrups. Used to see them a lot when I was a kid before all the light weight insulating materials came out. The best ones had duct tape trapaderos to block the wind and keep you from getting big clunky boots too far home. I do remember seeing the big ugly things covered in duck tape. Even in 1972 duck tape was a miracle material.

I have an extra wide pair of rawhide stirrups on one of my aussie saddles that I can get a pair of winter boots into. Was a saddle my husband used to use a lot but he has only size 9eee feet.

There are some oversized western stirrups on ebay that are 6.5 inches across at the bottom.


----------

